# Needing One-Off Advice (Newbie)



## ThomasB (Jul 17, 2011)

Several years ago my wife and I got into transfer custom vanity shirts and would sell them on Ebay as a way to make extra money. They were one-offs and sold for about $25 each. We did well but lost interest and got into other hobbies. We now have a child going to college and she wants to get back into the business to cover expenses while in college. 

Things have changed a bit and we are wondering if she'd do better to simply take these custom designs and send them to a wholesaler with DTG technology and have them print them and send them to her to send to her customers?

Is this viable and is there is list on this forum of recommended DTG wholesalers?

Sorry if this has been covered. We did some searching here but couldn't find what we were looking for.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thomas, this co. does good work M&M Embroidery & Digital Printing - Home


----------



## OTRPrinting (Aug 15, 2011)

best one off advice is to print your designs on paper and file them away and whenever a design needs to be printed pull it and heat press it onto the shirt. hope this helps


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Find someone local...frt will kill you . You can buy a used decent press for $3-500, but I would not buy until you have some proven designs. I am a DTG'r, but don't use me, there is someone around you ...hands on inspection, turn time, frt, face to face...Go to the DTG forum and post your area.


----------



## Red Leaf (Feb 2, 2011)

Try Colorado Timberline


----------

